# First Look – Ruger’s New American Ranch Rifle in 350 Legend



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ugers-new-american-ranch-rifle-in-350-legend/


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this. Nice find.


----------

